# Possible new Section or Subsection Request for threads....



## SnapShot (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

As a newbie in the world of photography I am eager to digital share my new images with friends and family. I did a quick look at online storage for galleries and in the interim made a quick decision to setup a Photobucket account until I had time to weight the options out there. Anyway I started looking at some and quickly became inundated with the sheer amount available. So I thought to myself, hey I'll check the forums to see if they have a storage section with information (unless I'm missing it, I don't see any). I know it is not specific topic of Lightroom per sea but since it is related, I had expected a area with information on it. Then again I'm not sure how much traction it would recieve so having a subsection of managing photos or a section in off-topic may not even be warranted. Either way, at the least I figured I would share the suggestion to see if it had merit.:hm: Aside from that, I've been compiling a list of online gallery options on my own up to  this point and will hopefully be wrapping up my decision soon.

P.S. I see the below option to create a poll with a thread and thought this particular thread would be good to have one associated with it(3 options: a)sounds like a good idea, I'd like to see that b) bad idea, unecessary c) neutral, either way) but I can't figure out how to do a poll even when its toggle on :blush:


----------



## SnapShot (Jan 6, 2013)

LOL I quickly figured out the poll item after I hit submit when I received the following poll screen.:mrgreen:


----------



## clee01l (Jan 6, 2013)

That information is currently (to be) provided in the Extending Lightroom forum. There is little if any information about Third party Storage options because no one has yet asked the question.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting idea.  You mean just a list of links of websites to consider, or would you like to see how popular they are, and read review about them?


----------



## SnapShot (Jan 7, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Interesting idea.  You mean just a list of links of websites to consider, or would you like to see how popular they are, and read review about them?



What I was after was a comparison of sorts and some means to narrow the field of options. For me I'm just looking at freebie options. Being new at this, I want to get off on the right foot. But I could also see how the same information might would apply for someone wanting to step up there game and go paid somewhere, or for someone who went to a paid site but doesn't have the headroom or services they need and wish they knew that before that invested the time with a particular vendor not offering enough upgrade options. 

Obviously there are many factors that could be consider like, total account storage limit, max upload size, integrity of original file/compression, unlimited/limited active viewable images, copyright integrity, Private/public gallery, user upload interface/options (lightroom plugin availbility :mrgreen, secured backed up server and no file deletion, Integration of Print Services, Social tie-in aspects, Video option and its limits(bandwith for view and upload size), notoriety of the service (does it have tack history/will it be around), what are the upgrade options, integrated Marketing tools, Sales, bandwidth limits, Alternatives options like software and your own file server or purchased domain/web host, and on and on the list goes... I'm not saying I would expect to see an all out exhaustive list on the subject but If there was a thread where ppl could post reviews on there favorites and critiques of ones they tried but ditch for one reason or another that could be helpful.

And then there is the aspect of hey everybody uses (insert name, eg flickr) shouldn't I just follow suit. Now I'll pick on that example as an example, while flickr maybe popular it doesn't attract me because of its limit amount of 200 most recent as viewable on the free version. But at the same time if I rule it out right of the gate I maybe missing a important reason why so many ppl use them besides a perception that it just gained popularity over time.

I hope I just didn't do a talk in circles but the gist of it was to have a place in the forums where ppl could make threads about online photo hosts and could share they're criticisms and praise about each in some organized fashion.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jan 7, 2013)

I chose Flickr Pro in the end because the Pro account was not expensive ($24.95 per year) offers unlimited uploads, no restriction on image size for still images, unlimited storage space etc.  Video is limited to 90 seconds and 500mb, but I very rarely upload video and that is what youtube is all about.  There is a Lightroom Plugin  that works really well too.  I have been using a Flickr Pro account since May of 2012 and love it.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok, so for a starting point, how about I create a sticky thread with a poll, so people can vote for which photo hosting site they use and then post comments about their reasons?

Anyone fancy sharing their shortlist of options they've considered, so I can get the poll started?  Off the top of my head:

Flickr (free)
Flickr (paid)
SmugMug (paid)
ZenFolio (paid)
Photobucket (free)
Photobucket (paid)
PicasaWeb (free)
Facebook (free)
500px (free)
500px (paid)
Phanfare (paid)
Own website


----------



## clee01l (Jan 7, 2013)

Victoria, the problem with such a poll, is that you are bound to leave out some. While I've never heard of Phanfare, I was surprised the you left Photoshop.com off the list.


----------



## erro (Jan 7, 2013)

May also be hard to define what a "photo hosting site" actually is. Most of my photos end up either on Blogspot, Dropbox, Facebook or my own website.


----------



## wianb (Jan 7, 2013)

Will also need an option for "None" as that's me!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 7, 2013)

True.  I could go back and add extra ones as we went along, but easier not to.


----------



## SnapShot (Jan 7, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> True.  I could go back and add extra ones as we went along, but easier not to.



Here are the ones I had started to find... (all .coms unless stated otherwise)


Adoberevel
Behance
Bluemelon
Coroflot
deviantart
dotphoto
Dropshots
Flickr
Fotki
fototime
Free Image Hosting
hostanyimageIimmgg
Imageshack
imgur
Imgzzz
Ipernity
Jalbum.net
Magix-online
mediafire
Mejuba
Minus
Myfreefilehosting
Phanfare
phombo
Photobucket
photodom
Photoshelter
photoshop
Picasa
Picturetrail
redbubble
Shootproof
Shutterfly
SlickPic
SmugMug
Snapfish
Tinypic
UbuntuOne
use
viewbook
Webshots
Wix
Wordpress
Zenfolio


----------



## SnapShot (Jan 7, 2013)

clee01l said:


> While I've never heard of Phanfare, I was surprised the you left Photoshop.com off the list.



An example of why I think this maybe a good idea. It sheds light on options that one may not have necessarily given consideration to otherwise be it good or bad. I appreciate the warnings just as much as the recommendations...


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 8, 2013)

I went through a similar "quest" earlier this year.  I have had a SmugMug account for a number of years, but while the service and community were quite nice, I could never organize my photos the way I wanted to as their file/folder system is very limited.  I opened an account with Zenfolio this summer, but my time to refine it has been quite limited.  It is a bit confusing, but I am at least able to quickly organize and control my files and folders under pressure, so I am pleased so far.

This seems like a topic that we all deal with at some point or another, and I am going through it right now with the need to publish a book, so I could possibly see the value of a forum dedicated to post-production output (photo sites, printing/merchandise services).  I am not certain how many specific forums make sense for the site, but IMHO, this one has some merit.  Alternately, we could broaden one of the other forums to encompass these topics if that makes better sense.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 8, 2013)

It'll probably end up down in the off-topic section along with equipment talk, as it won't be of interest to everyone, but I'm not averse to the idea.

Any more thoughts on how to organize it?  A single thread, or perhaps a subforum with a thread for each site?  I'm leaning towards the latter, so that someone searching for reviews on a certain site doesn't have to trawl through loads of others.  Ideas on a name for that subforum?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 8, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It'll probably end up down in the off-topic section along with equipment talk, as it won't be of interest to everyone, but I'm not averse to the idea.
> 
> Any more thoughts on how to organize it?  A single thread, or perhaps a subforum with a thread for each site?  I'm leaning towards the latter, so that someone searching for reviews on a certain site doesn't have to trawl through loads of others.  Ideas on a name for that subforum?


I see this as a subforum too.  Perhaps you can first post the poll of the 50 or so sites that Snapshot listed and then list perhaps the first 5-10  top vote getters as a sticky and lump the rest in an "Others" sticky As for a title, how about "Online Photo Hosting"


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 8, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It'll probably end up down in the off-topic section along with equipment talk, as it won't be of interest to everyone, but I'm not averse to the idea.
> 
> Any more thoughts on how to organize it? A single thread, or perhaps a subforum with a thread for each site? I'm leaning towards the latter, so that someone searching for reviews on a certain site doesn't have to trawl through loads of others. Ideas on a name for that subforum?



Victoria,

If you are able to create sub-forum(s) in Equipment Talk, why not start with one forum that will be for online image sharing.  We could ask each person to post the name of the service in their thread title, or we could suggest that people search the sub-forum by the name of the service.  This would allos an uncluttered look to the sub-forum.  Listing all of those services with their own forums seems like a lot of work, and where does one post if they are doing a comparison of sites?  Perhaps we could also create a sticky post that is just a list of the services.  This way people could look at the sticky and use that to help them compose a search.  Just a suggestion.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, let me put that on my to do list to play with.  I think I have a picture of how it can work.  Of course I don't use many of the sites, so I'll be relying on you guys to post how great they are!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 9, 2013)

How's this work for you?  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/forumdisplay.php?68-Online-Image-Sharing-Services  I've added a few to get us started.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 9, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> How's this work for you? http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/forumdisplay.php?68-Online-Image-Sharing-Services I've added a few to get us started.



Thanks, Victoria.  Will check it out.

--Ken


----------



## SnapShot (Jan 10, 2013)

Same here, on a side note its also nice to be heard , Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2013)

You're very welcome - it was a great idea!


----------



## kiwicafe (Apr 4, 2013)

trying to find the original post 
I gather it is regarding on line photo hosting sites.
If so I have tried the following , in this order . . . 
Picasa
Flickr
PhotoShelter
SmugMug
ViewBook
500 (paid)

I want a site that looks classy, is easy to use and where I can sell images. 
So far ViewBook appears to be the one for me, I would love to be able to
upload from LR4, is it possible. 
Here is a link to my interim site . . . http://www.richardclarkskiwicafe.com

thanx


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2013)

It looks like there's one on their site kiwicafe http://www.viewbook.com/add-ons/  Although it's marked as LR2 and LR3, it will probably work.  Since they've designed it, you can ask them to update it if it doesn't.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 4, 2013)

kiwicafe said:


> I want a site that looks classy, is easy to use and where I can sell images.
> So far ViewBook appears to be the one for me, I would love to be able to
> upload from LR4, is it possible.
> Here is a link to my interim site . . . http://www.richardclarkskiwicafe.com
> ...


I thought that,Footomoto, ViewBooks's commerce partner, was just bought by Livebooks. Will they still be partnering with ViewBook?

--Ken


----------



## gregDT (Apr 5, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> How's this work for you?  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/forumdisplay.php?68-Online-Image-Sharing-Services  I've added a few to get us started.



I run a similar sub forum on a gaming/tec/nerds forum I admin. While it's not exactly the same subject we have a similar set up where we discuss and review various web sites that sell computer kit, games etc. We did run with a poll but found it of limited use. WHat worked better for us was a sub-forum with a new thread for each site we discussed. We left it to members to start off the thread for a specific web site with a format rule for the subject line. After a while it grew into a long list of web sites with discussions running within each thread. A forum member could simply scan the sub forum and check out each thread as they wished. SO for example here there might be a flickr thread with lots of comments and opinions about that service and so on for each hosting option.
On my site we found the poll of limited use as it showed popularity but not any detailed discussions about the feature sets, prices etc. The actual threads themselves proved much more useful so eventually we removed the thread altogether.

Ha I just checked out the new thread and you are running exactly the same system I just described. I should check the links before posting.... it would save time


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 5, 2013)

LOL Greg.  Glad to hear we made the right choice!


----------



## Stumbl (Apr 5, 2013)

For the record , and sorry if I missed it but dinner just got plopped in mah lap and it's time to feed me.  So , if it's been said , I (insert mumbling and talkin around food here , which prolly means "apologize" ) photoshop.com is goin the way of the dodo bird , I've been getting emails from adobe to move my wanted pics off of it.  Come to think of it , I don't even remember if they're going to replace it with anything.  I use the creative cloud storage that I get with the subscription , so I guess that's where my half a vote would go 

as an aside , miiizzzzzzzzz Bampton , ya might be able to host something connected here, for a nominal fee , and then maybe we would actually SHARE the product of what we spend so much time here trying to figure out

Yall make a mess!!  
Bob


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah yes, good thought, we'll have to remove Photoshop.com from the list.  People are currently being shifted over onto Adobe Revel instead.


----------



## Stumbl (Apr 6, 2013)

DAAYYyummmm , Can I shut down a thread or what!!!?
Maybe I should quit bein funny at all yall... v:crazy:


----------

